# Favorite tax filing method?



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

Title pretty much sums it up. Who did you actually like (as much as you can like doing taxes) doing your rideshare/food delivery/gig economy taxes with that seemed to involve minimal complexity/hassle/stress?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I prefer Credit Karmas Tax Version. Works for me.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I like TurboTax Deluxe. In spite of marketing by Intuit of their higher priced Home and Business or Premium versions, Deluxe has the Forms C and SE, along with everything you need to file as an independent contractor. Around December Costco sells it for $10 off their regular price at $39.95. This year it came as usual in CD format along with an optional download. It includes free e-filing for your federal return and $19.95 for state, or you can print and file. You can file five returns from one CD/download, so I share with a friend for $20 each.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I used TurboTax self-employed. I've used it every year I've been ridesharing. Uber provides a link that allows you to file both state and federal for free if you do it before a certain deadline. Super easy and pretty painless


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> I used TurboTax self-employed. I've used it every year I've been ridesharing. Uber provides a link that allows you to file both state and federal for free if you do it before a certain deadline. Super easy and pretty painless


What do they charge for it? That’s one I forgot when mentioning the upgrades.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

here2der said:


> Title pretty much sums it up. Who did you actually like (as much as you can like doing taxes) doing your rideshare/food delivery/gig economy taxes with that seemed to involve minimal complexity/hassle/stress?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> What do they charge for it? That’s one I forgot when mentioning the upgrades.


Free 😎 you have to start your refund from a link in the Uber app though. After you initially start your refund you can access it any way you


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Drive to CPA office, drop package on his desk. Drive back home and wait for the news.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

This sit in my opinion is easier to use then turbo tax. 
I did 2019 and 20 with them. Cost me 25 bucks in total .





FreeTaxUSA® -- FreeTaxUSA New Account Setup







www.freetaxusa.com




!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I use Turbo Tax Home and Business every year. I have a lot of different things going on and I’m willing to pay extra for this version. At the end of the day the cost doesn’t matter as it is a business expense write off.


----------

